# Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012



## micRobe (24. Mai 2012)

*Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Habt ihr schon von den neuen Gebühren gelesen die es für USB-Sticks und SD Karten geben soll ab 01.07.2012??
Was ist nur los mit der ZPÜ und GEMA? Haben die jetzt einen totalen Dachschaden erlitten?

1. USB-Sticks mit einer Speicherkapazität ≤ 4 GB*                               € 0,91                                                                                             
2. USB-Sticks mit einer Speicherkapazität > 4 GB*                               € 1,56                                                                                             
3. Speicherkarten mit einer Speicherkapazität ≤ 4 GB*                               € 0,91                                                                                             
4. Speicherkarten mit einer Speicherkapazität > 4 GB*                               € 1,95

https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanz...683c31c85&fts_search_list.destHistoryId=57172


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Ich warte nur bis die GEMA auf die Idee kommt auf das *Gehirn *eine Gebühr zu verlangen.
Man könnte ja z.B. aus dem Gedächtnis eine Lied nachssingen.


----------



## ludscha (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*



> Ich warte nur bis die GEMA auf die Idee kommt auf das *Gehirn *eine Gebühr zu verlangen.
> Man könnte ja z.B. aus dem Gedächtnis eine Lied nachssingen.


Das wird sich dann nach der Anzahl, der im Gedächtnis gespeicherten Titel richten


----------



## dj*viper (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

das wird ja immer lächerlicher in dem verein...


----------



## Pikus (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Gehts noch? Die verlangen eine Gebühr für Speichermedien, ohne auch nur einen Grund zu nennen, warum sie dies tun. Die einzige Interpretation die mir sinnvoll erscheint ist, dass die GEMA Angst hat, dass man ja Urheberrechtlich geschützte Daten auf das Medium kopieren kann. Hallo?! 

Was ist, wenn ich mir einen Stick zulege, um ausschließlich selbst geschossene Fotos zu übertragen? Ach ne, jeder Käufer eines USB-Sticks hat da auch mal illegal verbreitete Musik oder andere Daten drauf. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Super . Dann verdient die GEMA an kleinen Speichermedien mehr, als die Hersteller.

Die Gema kassiert jetzt also: 

-> für die Wohnung, in der ich wohne   Berichtigung: GEZ
-> für die Musik, die ich legal erwerbe
-> für den Computer, auf dem ich die Musik höre - da sind ja (opt.) Laufwerke drinnen, auf denen man etwas speichern kann
-> für mein mobiles Gerät, sei es Handy, MP3-Player oder sonstwas
-> für die Speichermedien IN meinem mobilen Gerät

Also zahl' ich nach dieser Rechnung mind. 4 mal für ein- und dieselbe "Dienstleistung", wenn ich Pech habe, 5 mal.
Das nenn' ich mal geschäftstüchtig .

Und eigentlich ziemlich traurig. Ja klar, das kommt auch alles den Musikern zu Gute .


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Warum hat die Gema ein Recht auf Speichermedien Geld zu verlangen? Klar *kann* man Mp3 datein darauf Speichern, nur das geht auch auf HDD´s SSD´s und CD´s. Wollen sie dann auf 1TB HDD´s 1000€ verlangen weil man darauf unzählige Mp3s speichern *könnte*? 
Ich bekomme auf diese Firma einen so unglaublichen Hass... 

MfG


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Den Laden sollte mann auf den Mond schiessen.


----------



## regensburger (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

nen tausender für ein Tb ist es nicht ganz aber schon sehr saftig die Gebühren https://www.gema.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Musiknutzer/Tarife/Tarife_sonstige/Tarif_Festplatten_ab_2008.pdf


----------



## Ryle (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Wer entscheidet eigentlich darüber für was die GEMA Gebühren verlangen kann und auf welcher Grundlage ?
Die können doch nicht pauschal für jede Art von Speichermedium Gebühren verlangen...

Die sollten endlich das Urheberrechtsgesetz anpassen und solche Läden wie die GEMA schließen. Das Urheberrechtsgesetz ist von 1965, da hat wohl noch keiner an heutige Verhältnisse gedacht...
Die GEMA steht sich auch größtenteils selbst im Weg, zB beim viralen Marketing, und was im Endeffekt beim Künstler ankommt ist auch völlig undurchsichtig.

Wie gut Urheber auch ohne Treuhänder, Publisher und sonstige Zwischenstationen auskommen sieht man ja an vielen Projekten wie Kickstarter. Der Künstler macht mehr Gewinn und der Endkunde zahlt deutlich weniger.


----------



## Hupe (24. Mai 2012)

und wie bitte soll da beim wem und wie abgerechnet werden? oder muss man es direkt beim Kauf mitzahlen?


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist einfach nur arm.  

Bald wird es Gebühren auf den Piepser vom Mainboard geben...


Sorry, Jungs, das ist arm.


----------



## Phylypp123 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Wartest ab die GEMA wird Gebühren noch für Stift und Papier erheben du könntest ja die Lyrics und Noten aufschreiben und dann nachspielen 

Edit:

@http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3078-fisch-namenssuche.htmlfisch@namenssuche

Du musst mal schauen wie viel GEMA in einem Gerät dann reintheoretisch drin steckt. Handy--> Gema für MP3-Player Funktion, Radiofunktion, Flashspeicher und für fast jeden Titel den du dann noch darauf hast. Wenn man Pech hat verlangt die GEMA auch noch einen Betrag für die Internetfähigkeit des Handys xD


----------



## addicTix (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Geldgeile Schweine... Und bei der GEMA nehm ich kein Blatt vor den Mund...
Echt mal, wie kann man nur so verzweifelt sein um immer wieder was neues zu erfinden um an noch mehr Geld zu kommen ?
Ich sag's ja, alle schlimmen Dinge haben 4 Buchstaben... ACTA, GEMA, SOPA und wie se alle heißen


----------



## fotoman (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*



Hupe schrieb:


> und wie bitte soll da beim wem und wie abgerechnet werden? oder muss man es direkt beim Kauf mitzahlen?


Sind hier im Thread wirklich alle so jung, daß dieses Vorgehen noch keiner kennt?

Du zahlst schon seit Jahrzehnten auf jeden Datenträger in Deutschland pauschale Gema-Abgaben. Egal, was Du darauf speicherst und oder Du mittlerweile überhaupt noch die möglichkeit hast, dort legal fremdes geistiges Eigentum zu speichern.

Genauso, wie Du auf jeden Drucker und jeden Scanner Abgaben zahlst (wenn auch an die VG Wort, ist am Ende aber der gleiche Halsabschneider), teils auch noch abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit. Das war zeitweise einer der hauptgründe, warum Scanner mit US-Treibern schneller waren wie mit eingedeutschten Treibern.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Die Gema kassiert jetzt also:
> -> für die Wohnung, in der ich wohne


Das wird die Gema aber  freuen, daß Du neben der GEZ der Gema auch noch freiwillig Geld  überweist.



superseijayin schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet eigentlich darüber für was  die GEMA Gebühren verlangen kann und auf welcher Grundlage ?
> Die können doch nicht pauschal für jede Art von Speichermedium Gebühren  verlangen...


Können sie sehrwohl und tun sie schon seit  Jahrzehnten (seit nunmehr 41 Jahren mit dem Segen des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes). Tante Goggle oder Onkel  Wikipedia sind in  der Regel recht gut über solch historischen Schwachsinn gut informiert. Jetzt wurde das ganze halt für Speicherkarten massiv angehoben.

Das einzige, was ich spontan nicht gefunden habe ist die Antwort auf die Frage, wer diese unverschämten Preise festlegen darf. Ist aber wie bei fast allem in Deutschland: ein paar Leute regen sich darüber auf, wirklich etwas dagegen unternimmt aber keiner.


----------



## Phylypp123 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

@Fotoman

Mir ist schon bewusst das die GEMA Gebühren für alle Datenträger verlangt, aber bisher gab es für USB-Sticks, SD_karten usw. eine Pauschale von 10 CENT !!!!! Und jetzt aufeinmal, beim gleichen 8 GB Stick wird es von einen auf den anderen Tag von 10 Cent auf 195 Cent Die Gebühren erhöhen sich in diesem fall um 1850% !!!!, bei kleiner um 850%. Ich mein von 10 auf 20 Cent oke aber das?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Das wird ja immer schlimmer
Und welcher hirnverbrannte Vollidiot hat ihnen das recht gegeben auf Speichermedien Gebühen zu Verlangen
Das sieht man mal wie kapitalistisch der Staat geworden ist


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Das könnte mich sowas von aufregen. 

Bald muss man für die Kirche Eintritt bezahlen, wegen der Lieder. 


Krasser Verein.


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Mai 2012)

...das machst du jetzt quasi schon...mit der Kirchensteuer.
:lol


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Nichts im Leben ist umsonst. Außer der Tod, aber den bezahlt man mit dem Leben.


----------



## micRobe (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*



Hupe schrieb:


> und wie bitte soll da beim wem und wie abgerechnet werden? oder muss man es direkt beim Kauf mitzahlen?



Jeder In-den-Verkehr-Bringer, also Hersteller in Deutschland oder Importeur, hat diese Gebühren an die GEMA abzuführen. Somit zahlt der Endkunde immer mit ohne das er es merkt.
Das geilste ist ja, die beschliessen sowas hinter verschlossenen Türen und es kriegt so gut wie niemand mit. Das wurde bereits vor 2 Wochen beschlossen, es war aber nirgends was zu lesen, hab es nur durch Zufall entdeckt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*



fotoman schrieb:


> Das wird die Gema aber  freuen, daß Du neben der GEZ der Gema auch noch freiwillig Geld  überweist.


Hab's berichtigt. Wobei's letztlich auf's gleiche hinausläuft...


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Sauhaufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Zum Mond schiessen, könnte ich sie


----------



## Phylypp123 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Die Bitkom will jetzt gegen die Erhöhung vorgehen  Wobei die GEMA gewinnen wird, man kann nur hoffen das sie eine geringere Preissteigerung erwirken können


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Und ich wollte mir gerade eine neue Festplatte kaufen
Am besten wärs wenn gar nichts erhöht wird


----------



## Kokopalme (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Ich denke die größte Schweinerei ist, dass einfach nix von unserem Geld wirklich bei den Künstlern landet, deren Musik urheberrechtlich geschützt werden soll.

Sagen wir, ich hätte meinen 8gb Stick voll mit illegalen Musik Downloads. Damit hätte ich dem Künstler geschadet aber entschädigen tue ich die GEMA. Wo ist da der Sinn?!

Urheberrechtsschutz ist ein ziemlich wichtiges Thema heute, aber die Gebühren auf Speichersticks hält keinen davon ab Musik oder FIlme oder sowas zu verbreiten. Es ist pure Geldmacherei der GEMA oder wie die ganzen Vereine heißen. Leiden müssen wieder einmal der Endverbraucher und die Speicherhersteller, die aufgrund der Abgaben die Verkaufspreise erhöhen müssen.

GEMAweg.


----------



## mikro21 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*

Ich bin etwas verwirrt wie die das ganze überhaupt rechtfertigen können. 

Die Privatkopie wurde doch ausdrücklich verboten, wird aber trotrzdem als Begründung mit angegeben und es speichert doch nicht jeder so ein Material auf den Karten. Falls es noch nicht bekannt ist, man kann auch eigene Dateien produzieren, mit *selbst erstellten Inhalt*! Diese werden nun auch zur Kasse gezwungen.

Wie ich das verstehe bezahlt man jetzt bei dem Speicher schon für die Medien, die man darauf speichern *könnte*, also kann man diesen mit allen möglichen zeugs völlig legal vollpacken, da man ja schon dafür bezahlt hat????


----------



## fotoman (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*



mikro21 schrieb:


> Die Privatkopie wurde doch ausdrücklich verboten


Wann wurden sie dies? Du darfst dafür nur keinen wirksamen Kopierschutz umgehen. Es verbietet dir aber, wie auch schon zu früheren Zeiten, keiner, nicht kopiergeschützte Audio CDs oder viele andere urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke im privaten Umfeld zu kopieren.



mikro21 schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht bekannt ist, man kann auch eigene Dateien produzieren, mit *selbst erstellten Inhalt*! Diese werden nun auch zur Kasse gezwungen.


Gerüchteweise gab es auch früher schon analoge Videokameras, mit denen nicht und Fernsehbildschirme abgefilmt wurden. Oder Leute, die auf ihren CD-R bzw DVD-R eigene Daten (oder Linux-Distributionen) gespeichert haben. Den Gesetzgeber interesseirt dies aber genauso wenig wie bei Druckern und allen anderen Geräten, dei von diesem (m.M. nach schwachsinnigen) Gesetz betroffen sind.



mikro21 schrieb:


> Wie ich das verstehe bezahlt man jetzt bei dem Speicher schon für die Medien, die man darauf speichern *könnte*


Nicht "jetzt" sondern schon seit sehr vielen Jahren. Egal, ob USB-Stick, Speicherkarte, CD-R, Audio-/Videokassette oder Festplatte. Einzig die Höhe der Abgaben wurde, mit einer recht eigenwilligen Begründung angehoben. Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...karten-auf-ein-vielfaches-11.html#post4248883


----------



## mikro21 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Gema Gebühren auf USB-Sticks und SD Karten ab 01.07.2012*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wann wurden sie dies? Du darfst dafür nur keinen  wirksamen Kopierschutz umgehen. Es verbietet dir aber, wie auch schon zu  früheren Zeiten, keiner, nicht kopiergeschützte Audio CDs oder viele  andere urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke im privaten Umfeld zu  kopieren.



Nach meinen Informationen sind eig. alle gekauften Speichermedien heutzutage kopiergeschützt.



fotoman schrieb:


> Nicht "jetzt" sondern schon seit sehr vielen Jahren. Egal, ob USB-Stick, Speicherkarte, CD-R, Audio-/Videokassette oder Festplatte. Einzig die Höhe der Abgaben wurde, mit einer recht eigenwilligen Begründung angehoben. Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...karten-auf-ein-vielfaches-11.html#post4248883


 
Ja das war mir schon klar, aber eine Steigerung von 10 auf fast 2 Euro pro Stick ... und das schlimme ist, das die Urheber nicht einmal etwas davon bekommen, sondern an die Gesellschafter geht. 
Habe eben dies  noch gefunden.


----------

